# Print market in Brazil



## mlang (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi ... I'm Marco do Brasil.
Here in the country there is little information about prints, so I decided to found a website called Estampa Web where I create relevant materials on the subject.
If you want to take a look and contribute suggestions the address is https://estampaweb.com/
THANKS


----------

